# $13.33 Hamburger



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://store.creekstonefarms.com/non-gmo-project-verified-ground-beef/

When I was selling butcher beef I was feeding non GMO corn and advertised it so.No one gave a shit.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its all in the marketing... my buddy made a little farm store (fancy shed) on his place. He butchers some chickens, sells eggs, pork and some of his grass fed beef. Says he is selling like crazy and gets REALLY GOOD money for the beef. He promotes the family farm wholesome food image, and its working very well for him...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> http://store.creekstonefarms.com/non-gmo-project-verified-ground-beef/
> 
> When I was selling butcher beef I was feeding non GMO corn and advertised it so.No one gave a shit.





PaMike said:


> Its all in the marketing... my buddy made a little farm store (fancy shed) on his place. He butchers some chickens, sells eggs, pork and some of his grass fed beef. Says he is selling like crazy and gets REALLY GOOD money for the beef. He promotes the family farm wholesome food image, and its working very well for him...


Probably a difference in the areas. Mn is still a more rural, farming mind-set where GMO/non-GMO is not a big issue. Pa is probably more citified, political environment.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Probably a difference in the areas. Mn is still a more rural, farming mind-set where GMO/non-GMO is not a big issue. Pa is probably more citified, political environment.
> 
> Ralph


Most of Mn is rural but we are outnumbered by the Twin Cities.We have a retarded liberal governor and senator unfortunatly.Fortunatly thats 3 hrs away.I wish they would split the state Eastern SD would work for a name.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

We run a little farm store. Grass fed scottish highland beef is $7.99 lb. Sell out all the time, send 4-6 head a year. Pasture raised pork, nitrate free bacon $8.99, pork chops $6.99, eggs $4.

Personally, if folks want to spend their money at my place, walk around, see the animals and enjoy the scenery, I'm happy to tell the middle man to pound sand. Money is in retail, buying your supplies at retail yet selling your commodity at wholesale seems foolish to me.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm with atgreene, it's all about marketing and willingness. I sell ground at $7.59 per pound and have been told I could charge more and get away with it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> http://store.creekstonefarms.com/non-gmo-project-verified-ground-beef/
> 
> When I was selling butcher beef I was feeding non GMO corn and advertised it so.No one gave a shit.


Well you know what they say about one born every minute.

People here really don't give a shit either, I have several more in the area as well that also sell freezer beef, if I try to charge too much people just head down the road.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoot, can't $4 hanging here.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sold some burger the other day. Asked $4.50 a pound. Got some strange looks from the one guy. I figured that meant it was to high, funny thing is I bring stuff to his mechanic shop all the time and I've never once complained about the price. At $4.50 a lb I feel like I'm almost giving it away by the time I figure what that cow was worth for slaughter at the sale barn and cover the cutting and wrapping. Plus hauling her there and going to pick up the meat.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IHCman said:


> Sold some burger the other day. Asked $4.50 a pound. Got some strange looks from the one guy.


Try putting it on 'sale', 25% off, regular price at $6 a pound, some darn fools in MY area would think it is a better deal, because they are saving $1.50 a pound.

Larry


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I have guys in my area tell me the same thing. "I don't believe you can sell any of that". "No one will ever pay you that kind of money". "People won't pay 8 buck for burger when they can buy it at the store for $5".

If I had a buck for every farmer friend that said it can't be done I wouldn't need to sell burger. Hell, my father said it wouldn't sell. Insisted I had to feed grain, said my animals would die eating only grass.

Our customers beat a path to our door. They want to be able to talk to us, ask questions, look at our animals and know where their food comes from. They're tired of seeing farms fail. They want to see their food being produced and to know that some executive at Cargill or Monsanto isn't getting rich off the backs of the people they buy from. 
I think some of you underestimate your ability to market your own product. Yes, it would be easier to call a truck and ship our beef. Yes, I could put up a henhouse and let Perdue fill it and if make $.10 per bird. Yup, I could have a hog house and watch the trucks haul them away. Instead, I've chosen to stay small, know my customer. We're open every Saturday morning 9-1, or if we're home we're open. It's a pita sometimes, but if I'm going to farm I'm going to sell direct. I want to know who's getting my products and if there's an issue, they talk to me. I think they appreciate it and are willing to pay a premium for it. In return, I make sure they get the best I can possibly give them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Marketing is correct. I bet I could easily get double for my meat if I marketed it in retail packs. But then it would need inspection. And then I would have to spend the time marketing.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, running a "farm store" is a bunch of work, and often its the type of work farmers really arent into...we would rather be farming...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Well you know what they say about one born every minute.
> 
> People here really don't give a shit either, I have several more in the area as well that also sell freezer beef, if I try to charge too much people just head down the road.


Omigosh... You really hit it mlappin...

The stupidity of these people never cease to amaze me... Like a guy I once knew said, "A fool and his money are soon parted..."

Read these comments... hilarious!



> These Ribeyes were phenomenal!
> 
> Recently Creekstone Farms announced they became "certified humane" which means they treat their animals humanely from* cradle to grave*. As a result I decided to purchase beef from them to support the cause. I'm willing to pay extra to have peace of mind. I also appreciate their products are raised and processed in the U.S. Recently a* law was passed *in that companies no longer have to identify the country of origin on beef; if I'm eating it, I want to know where the beef is from because I don't want to be eating meat from some subpar country that's not regulated. You won't have to worry about this with Creekstone Farms. The packaging was sturdy and well done and arrived in a timely manner. The meat was tender and delicious; you can tell it's a high quality product. We will definitely be purchasing more going forward. Do yourself a favor and support a U.S. rancher while ensuring the animals are treated humanely, it's a win - win situation!
> Monica Lanier on 11th Feb 2016


(facepalm)... Okay, dear... in case you don't know, sweetheart, cattle have neither CRADLES nor GRAVES... They pop out in a barn or pasture and end up in yer toilet... "buried at sea" ya might say LOL Incidentally, the law wasn't PASSED, it was REPEALED (Country of Origin Labeling, aka COOL) because MOST ranchers, buyers, feeders, processors, and retailers DIDN'T WANT IT... It was merely a kneejerk reaction to a bunch of whiny activist types (like you) who demanded it, and a handy tool for those "in the industry" seeking to promote their own ends, like mandatory animal ID and premises registration, and make a sh!t-ton of money off the rancher in compliance costs in the process...



> best steak i've ever had
> 
> juicy, tender, flavorful. worth the $$$. only problem was the bag exploded as it *de-thawed* and blood got all over my refrigerator.
> Unknown on 8th Sep 2015


DE-THAWED?? Umm... oxymoron much?? LOL How about THAWED?? De-thawed would be, what, RE-FROZE!!! English isn't your first language is it cupcake, or did you just ride the short bus to school??

Mmm-kay-- looks to me like they vacuum pack everything, which is good... my favorite form of packaging. Methinks that if the bag puffed up and EXPLODED in your refrigerator and blew blood all over the inside of it, that either someone slipped a hand grenade into the package under the steak, or the thing was CONTAMINATED with bacteria that promptly started growing once it THAWED, producing gas at a prodigious rate and inflating the package to the bursting point?? Not good. How long did you "de-thaw" it, a week?? LOL









(shaking head)... Later! OL J R


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

ROTFLMAO! You guys are ok in my book 
Now I happen to run a farmstand during the summer/fall and sell beef and pork along with veggies that I have surplus. 
Its all about location end of story! 
Best one coming up.. cancer recovery patients lookung for soy free pork and certifies as such.. $12 a pound plus for chops and roasts/hams no kidding! Just skip the soy and feed them hay and alfalfa and non gmo corn. You would not gey away with this out in the back country/rural America but just outside the big cities... who doggie life can be good.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I suppose it's no different then the guys who will only buy Deere because they think they're the best ever. If they want to spend the money, who am I to say no?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

atgreene said:


> I suppose it's no different then the guys who will only buy Deere because they think they're the best ever. If they want to spend the money, who am I to say no?


You done went and crossed the line now Greene....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> You done went and crossed the line now Greene....


oh boy, here we go...

This one is almost as good as the "Can I use PVC for airline" debate that goes on in some of the garage/shop website forums...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe if my last name was Blue, I would either be a pitcher for the Oakland Athletics  or if I farmed I can imagine that I would have a particular likin' to them silly blue tractors.....ditto for Red, 'cept I would probably have my ole blue tick in the cab with me 

Btw, should we not use PVC for air lines


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

no, no, pvc is fine south of the Mason Dixon. Its up here in the North where we have problems


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just dropped off a fresh steer for processing, I'm going to mark my hamburger up  He was 200 pounds off from where I like to take them but he was a slow gainer.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I tell you you have to give it to the Angus people with marketing,on farm not much use for growth hormones,there banned into the Chinese market and not used in grass fed and euro market.


----------

